# Probleme avec la touche fn et F1 à F12



## shadows (28 Août 2003)

Salut,
J'ai un probleme sur mon Ti je suis sous OSX 10.2.6 et je suis obligé d'appuyer simultanément sur la touche fn + F5 pour monter le volume alors que logiquement je devrais simplement appuyer sur la touche F5. Ceci est un exemple mais c'est pareil pour toutes les touches de F1 à F12. Y a pas quelque chose à faire quelque part pour que le clavier soit normalement configuré.

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2003)

n'aurais-tu pas installé un utilitaire qui inverse l'utilité de la touche fn (en mettant les touches de fonctions par défaut et rendant les réglages moniteurs, son, etc. possibles avec la touche fn) ???
j'ai déjà vu ca qque part...


----------



## shadows (28 Août 2003)

Ben je pense pas ou alors a" l'insu de mon plein grés"...
Non en fait le plus étrange, c'est que dans Xpress ou Photoshop quand je me sert des touches fonctions y a aucun pb.. c'est uniquement sous os x.


----------



## benR (28 Août 2003)

shadows, tu n'acceptes pas les messages privés, donc je me permets de poster ici : 
mes excuses pour la fermeture de post dans le forum "MacOS X".

je te propose de continuer à discuter encore un peu ici, pour voir si qq1 trouve ta réponse, et de retenter un post le cas échéant dans l'autre forum plus tard si tu n'as pas satisfaction ici.

cordialement
benR


----------



## shadows (28 Août 2003)

Y a pas de loup car si tout le monde post le même message dans les différents forums ça va vite devenir le b.. mais treve de blabla treve de blabla...

ça me fait trop rager d'appuyer sans cesse sur la touche fn pour monter ou baisser le son ou pour ejecter un scud...

J'espere qu'un crackozore du MAC va pouvoir trouver la solution.


----------



## woulf (28 Août 2003)

essaie peut être d'aller trifouiller dans les options clavier des préférences système, sait on jamais ?


----------



## Nephou (28 Août 2003)

Bonjour,
utilise-tu un prefpane appelé ucontrol ? Celui là même qui permet de simuler une molette de défilement avec la touche fn et le trackpad. Une de ses multiples option est de renverser laccès aux touches de fonction. Sinon, tu peux linstaller pour essayer les réglages quil propose et voir qu'il te permets de revenir aux réglages par défaut.


----------



## Nephou (28 Août 2003)

oups, la première partie de mon message est inutile, je viens de men rendre compte. Mais ma proposition pourra peut-être taider.  voici le lien


----------



## shadows (28 Août 2003)

Merci pour le  "p'tit" soft qui soit dit en passant est vraiement cool, mais malheureusement cela ne change rien au pb. Si ça continu je pense qu'une réinstall du system va être nécessaire...

Mais peut-être que quelqu'un ou quelqu'une a déjà ce probleme???


----------



## decoris (29 Août 2003)

je te conseille plutot de jetter tes préférences clavier et pref system plutot que de réinstaller... ça va plus vite (2 à 3 secondes) et c'est moins long!


----------



## MarcMame (29 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> je te conseille plutot de jetter tes préférences clavier et pref system plutot que de réinstaller... ça va plus vite (2 à 3 secondes) et c'est moins long!


Après ce genre de manip (jeter des fichiers de prefs), il est conseiller de quitter puis ré-ouvrir la session pour que se soit bien pris en compte.


----------



## shadows (29 Août 2003)

Hello MarcMam,

Effectivement j'ai chouffé dans les preferences system et j'ai fais quelques manips obseletes je pense, car il n'y a rien en ce qui concerne cette fonction. Cependant p'tet qui manquait la touche perso : jeter les fichiers de prefs et rebooter. 
Par contre ce sont lesquels les fichiers prefs ?

Merci


----------



## eicca (3 Septembre 2003)

J'ai eu le même problème....et ça m'a beaucoup énervé et encore plus quand j'ai trouvé la solution....Je m'explique : je venais de tout réinstaller et de reformater et donc je fais un petit tour rapide du bon fonctionnement et je m'aperçois que les touche F1 jusqu'à F15 fonctionne directement sans appuyer sur la touche fn et que du coup le volume et la lumière ne sont plus accessible directement...après plusieurs essais à cherhcer dans les préférences pour clavier et recherche dans l'aide mac (qui cela dit en passant est, pitoyable) je décide de redémarrer sur OS9.2 pour voir si le problème se présentait aussi....
Le problème persistait à la fois sur X et sur 9. Alors j'ai changé mes paramètres dans OS9 (Tableau de bord...&gt;  Frappe clavier...&gt;   Touches fonctions (en bas de la fenêtre à gauche)...&gt;  cocher les deux cases :"activer les touches de fonctions raccourcis" ; et "Utiliser F1 à F12 comme touches de fonction raccourcis" .
Je redémarre (je crois) le mac, sous OS 9 ça marche de nouveau....juste par curiosité je redémarre sur OSX et oh miracle et surtout BBIZZARRE... les paramamètres que j'ai changés dans OS9 prenaient effet dans OSX.......aussi étonnant et improbable que cela puisse paraître...c'est vrai et j'ai des témoins....En tout cas ça marche depuis...
J'en suis donc arrivé à la conclusion que OS9 et OSX se bouffe le nez et qu'il y en a un qu'il va falloir oublier......A moins qu'on m'explique ce qui s'est passé !!!!!!!!
Voilà peut-être que ça t'aideras.....


----------



## MarcMame (4 Septembre 2003)

eicca a dit:
			
		

> A moins qu'on m'explique ce qui s'est passé


L'explication la plus plausible est que cette information est stockée dans la PRam du Mac. Elle est donc indépendante de l'OS chargé.


----------



## saruj (28 Mai 2007)

Bon dans les préférences Clavier et Souris, on peut choisir si on utilise les fonctions F1/F12 directement ou en utilisant fn.

voilà




MarcMame a dit:


> L'explication la plus plausible est que cette information est stockée dans la PRam du Mac. Elle est donc indépendante de l'OS chargé.


----------

